
The First 30lbs Bitcoin - coulix
http://bitcoinsculpture.com
======
coulix
It all started a year ago during a crypto fever run. A bitcoin coin is cool,
but you know what's better? A gigantic Bitcoin bronze.

At first with an out-of-scale wooden version, then things started getting
serious. 3D printer, silicon, and molten copper. Making such a piece with a
mirror finish requires fine art expertise and took several trials.

The sculpture is signed by the foundry and encrusted with the bitcoin payment
transaction hash on its side. It is close to impossible to counterfeit such a
piece. Each foundry has its own signature based on the shares of each metal
composing the bronze. Moreover, being handmade, two sculptures will never look
exactly the same.

What do you think?

~~~
x38iq84n
If you have 1 BTC equivalent to spend, buy 1 BTC, not bronze.

